# Accident on I-91 South Vermont Exit 4 (1/31/10)



## skijay (Feb 1, 2010)

Last night on the way back from Sunapee I got stuck in traffic right around 5pm at exit 5 (Bellows Falls).  It took about an hour to get to exit 4 (Putney) where I-91 was shut down.  I just found out what happened:

http://www.reformer.com/localnews/ci_14307972


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2010)

very sad

I had a similar experience earlier this season.  I had been taking 104 to Ragged, but decided to take route 4 home (quicker by the way) and route 4 was closed due to an accident.  I was re-routed 15 miles out of the way.  Found out later that day an 18 year old girl died in a head on collision.

life is fragile......


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2010)

horrible !


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2010)

Took a big detour coming home tonight. Some kind of accident on 495 messed things up. No idea if anyone got hurt.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow! That's just up the road from us in VT. That's terrible. Some things just aren't risking your life for though. I feel bad for the guy that hit her too. That's got be a lot to deal with...even though it wasn't his fault.


----------

